# Can you ovulate before trigger shot?



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

I am due to trigger tonight,  but last night really felt like ov.  No BMS for us as DH has low count so we need to save it for IUI.  Have we missed our chance?.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, yes you can BUT this is quite unusual - far more likely that you had pre-ov pains & that the trigger shot will be perfect timing.  If you were scanned recently the nurses should be able to identify if ov was imminent.

I often have ov pains 2 days before ovulation - don't panic!!

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Jess,

I had a scan yesterday morning 1 follie at 18mm and 1 at 15mm,  the Doctor asked me to do another menogon injection for a final growth push and then trigger tonight.  I think I am panicking because follis can release from 18mm.  I am driving myself   worrying about this.  I was lying awake most the night with strings of what ifs going thru my head.


----------



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

HI MAYBE WHAT A NIGHTMARE THIS WHOLE LARK IS TRY NOT TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR FOLLICLES I HAVE HAD TWO THIS MONTH SITTING AT 17.5 AND 18.5 FOR A WEEK   HAVE HAD TO HAVE THE TRIGGER SHOT TO GET THEN GOING??  HOPE YOUR IUI GOES OK MINE IS SET FOR TOMORROW  JO


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Mine is tomorrow also. Let me know how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

WISHING YOU LOTS OF LUCK TOO.... WHERE ARE YOU HAVING TREATMENT?? JO


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

East surrey and sussex. You?.


----------



## jobo (Aug 15, 2006)

LEICESTER .....


----------

